# Wheel refurb



## simonpj145 (May 7, 2007)

Hi all,

Badly scraped both front alloys, any recommendations? I live in Cardiff so obviously local to me v much appreciated.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## dave t (Feb 10, 2009)

http://www.thewheelspecialist.co.uk/File/CardiffDetails.php give these guys a call, they re-sprayed 4 wheels and did a small repair on one of my 18 inch OZ alloys for just over £200


----------

